# The E1XD



## Beamhead (Mar 13, 2006)

This is what I call the E1XD. It is a Chop modded (EXE) E2D bezel with a Nexgen 500 TWOJ (compliments of the EV nut) on a Black E1E body with an E2D tail cap.


----------



## carrot (Mar 13, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 13, 2006)

This is sexy! 

Here's the partner for it:






Black Exe head with BB600 LuxV so17xa and McE2S-modded E2D tailcap ...  

bernie


----------



## mateen (Mar 13, 2006)

Sweet! I really really want an Aleph LE-compatible ExE head; I've got a PM inbound to Chop but if anyone else can do the work I would love to get it started. Great pics by the way!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 13, 2006)

Doc, no matter what I try to come up with you always seem to top it.  :wave: 

Very nice light you have there.:devil:


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Mr. Beam ... I did not top it ... mine isn't LE-compatible but has the driver and LED permanently installed. Mine is older ... could well be the mama of yours   ... looking at the lack of teeth, I'd better say grandma 
bk


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

:huh: Wow!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 13, 2006)

I am honored that any of my lights would come from such a fine lineage. 

We just need to find Pa and Grandpa............:thinking:


----------



## kakster (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Bernie, isnt that a black L1 bezel?


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh yes ... crap! I was talking nonsense. Of course you're right, it is a black L1 bezel modded by Don. My age starts to show 
bernie


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey I got one of dem. except mine is green and has a LuxIII, BB750 with a McE2S. sweet light, has the same flood as my KL4 with a nice hot spot for further throw.

doug




Kiessling said:


> This is sexy!
> 
> Here's the partner for it:
> 
> ...


----------

